# [SOLVED] Control Userpasswords2 will not open in Windows 7



## ruraltexan (Feb 16, 2007)

I try to open Control Userpasswords2 and get the message "No Match".

Last week I changed the logon requirements for a software package I am evaluating, and control userpasswords2 was functioning normally.

Any help would be appreciated

Windows 7 installed on a Asus N50Vn-B1B.
Ran Malwarebytes, AVG antivirus, and Windows Defender with no problems reported.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Control Userpasswords2 will not open in Windows 7*

Hello,

Are you typing the command in the Run box?


----------



## ruraltexan (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: Control Userpasswords2 will not open in Windows 7*

You are correct, I was not typing in the Run box.

Thanks.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Control Userpasswords2 will not open in Windows 7*

Glad you sorted it and Thanks for posting back. You can mark this thread solved 

under thread tools at the top of this page.


----------

